# Knowing One Another



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As an additional note, the general public can't see any of the member profile pages or directory. I realize anyone can join (except we do screen for spammers), but members also have some control over what personal info they make public on their profile. I agree with Allen, I wish members where more transparent about who they are.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Barry said:


> but members also have some control over what personal info they make public on their profile. I agree with Allen, I wish members where more transparent about who they are.


Barry, my case, as you may remember may be unique, as I tried to use my intitials to which an R was added [I assume because of a conflict in usernames]. I have tried to update and give more information on my profile but have been unable to do so. I might PM you later [am on the way out to check bees and do other chores].

Kindest Regards
Danny Unger


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I updated since you asked so nicely


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Anybody remember iddee? He used that "name" because his son told him that he would have to enter an ID. id wasn't accepted. idee was already being used. So iddee was it. But we never knew his real name.

It's Walt, by the way. Or Wally to his friends.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Excellent idea, Allen. Just updated/clarified my profile. In addition to which, I always try to end a post with my name.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Iddee has his own forum. He's still around.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

When I first got on the net, the ISP guy said I had to have a username for emails. A what? Your CB handle, he said. Oh Ok...
---------
Mike Tooley
Tooleys Bees


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

nice picture allen 

If i knew how to post a picture, I would
nice to be able to put a face to your typings, right?
sometimes not knowing who your talking to adds a differnet dimention to the conversation.
I will try to figure it out somehow,

by the way Allen, I sure enjoyed your beekeepers diary when you were actively beekeeping. It was nice to look into a beekeepers daily chores just to be able to compair experiences and goings on.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Just go to 'User CP' and select 'Edit Profile Picture' in the left panel. There may be limits to the size you can upload, or it may resize pictures automatically. Can't recall.

I still add to the diary, but I am not doing as much with my bees and have no staff these days.

Going back to previous years is interesting, though. Fascinating to see how many times I made the same mistakes.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Allen,
I am also a lover of the "Diary" - I think I have read every word and continue to do so. I even follow those Scale Graphs. I am always amazed at those Canadian winters and how the bees survive them. Reading your diary has even got me reading BEE-L from time to time - but find it a bit more difficult to follow that format - but the content is always "Meaty". I also agree with your observation that we should and could be a bit more open with our identities on here. The Internet is a strange and foreboding place - but this does seem to a rather gentle and cohesive group. I suppose I'll continue with my old ID because it's the one I have used on all the various forums I participate in and remembering all these IDs and passwords is not something a guy my age does to well anymore.

Herb McIntyre
Garland, NC


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Fascinating to see how many times I made the same mistakes. 


ha!

ya, I keep a journal, most becasue I have a bad short term memory, 
how detailed I keep it depends on the importance of the work I am doing as I write in it.
I have found it to be a very useful tool, being able to reflect on past experiences to help make better decissions. nobody is here to tell me whats the right way of doing things, so I have to decide on my own. The journal helps me make an experienced decission.

reading your journal and others helps familiarize the events happening on my farm to other farmer events. It helps ground my thoughts and keeps me in touch with the industry as a whole. 

This fourm also has proven to be a useful tool to my operation. My different experiences I can tap into with only a quick key stroke.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I would have used some funky, tricked-out, scandalous, uproarious name to log-in, except my memory is so short I thought I better use my own name. It's about all I can remember these days.

Also, using my real name keeps me humble enough not to shoot from the hip or fly off the cuff. An anonymous log-in name is too much of a temptation to start flaming on those who disagree with me...when I can remember what I said in the last post.

So I log in as "Grant" because that's who I am. I also try and sign-off by including, "Jackson, MO"

It's been fun attending the ABF conventions to meet the other beeks who recognize me by my name. Just keeping it simple, sweetheart.


Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I really appreciate this on line community. Gonna update my profile.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

A agree I have been on this site from early on and post when it is significant to a learning or teaching experience.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I am a small time beekeeper but have enjoyed it so far and appreciate all the great information I have gained from this site. Added a bit more info about me.
Ski


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Good topic Allen.This will prod me to update my profile.

I've always wondered why people were unwilling to sign their names to their opinions.

I'm glad to see you (and Peter) contributing to this forum.

Jack


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Good topic Allen.This will prod me to update my profile.
> 
> I've always wondered why people were unwilling to sign their names to their opinions.
> 
> ...


I agree, you two are a great addition.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Some good suggestions here. I try to never post anything that I wouldnt say to their face. I also try to never get baited into online debates, my rule is to think about it for a day and then post a reasoned response. So many of these online forums get ruined by a few flame throwers.


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

Great points. I updated my info to include my name and added a signature line with my website.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Ian post #9*

I agree, not knowing who you're talking to does lend another dementia to the conversation.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Ian post #9*



Tom G. Laury said:


> I agree, not knowing who you're talking to does lend another dementia to the conversation.


And yet, we only really think that we know who we are talking to in this sort of forum. I may have an idea of who you are, but it is no better or accurate then what I think I know about someone whose voice I hear on the radio.

I'm not even absolutely sure that your name really is Tom G Laury, but I assume it is.

Another "dementia"? That's for sure.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: knowing each other*



sqkcrk said:


> ... we only really think that we know who we are talking to in this sort of forum.


One of the great things about the various beekeeping conferences is that we can put faces to names. Beekeeping is a small circle relatively speaking and commercial beekeeping a smaller circle yet. A lot of us have met each other, done business together and can vouch for one another. I can vouch that Tom isn't demented, haven't met Mark yet.
Sheri


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: knowing each other*

That is a good reason to add your picture (or pictures in the odd case) to your profile.


----------

